# Brummschleife mit Logitech X-530



## n26 (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe seit Ewigkeiten eine Brummschleife mit meinem Soundsystem Logitech X-530 (habe dabei eine ältere Version - ca. 4 Jahre alt).

Ich dachte immer, dass das an meinem onBoard Sound liegt, jedoch ist die Brummschleife auch noch da, wenn ich das Soundsystem nicht an der Soundkarte dran habe.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Brummschleife weg bekomme und/oder woran das liegen könnte?

Danke im voraus,
n26


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2008)

n26 am 02.07.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe seit Ewigkeiten eine Brummschleife mit meinem Soundsystem Logitech X-530 (habe dabei eine ältere Version - ca. 4 Jahre alt).
> 
> ...



dreh mal den stromstecker um. wenn das nix bringt: andere steckdose. 

ist sonst noch irgendwas mit den boxen verbunden? die kabel nicht zu gerade verlegen, das kann sonst antennenartig wirken.

könnte natürlich auch ein kleiner defekt am netzteil sein.


----------



## n26 (2. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 02.07.2008 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> dreh mal den stromstecker um. wenn das nix bringt: andere steckdose.
> 
> ist sonst noch irgendwas mit den boxen verbunden? die kabel nicht zu gerade verlegen, das kann sonst antennenartig wirken.
> 
> könnte natürlich auch ein kleiner defekt am netzteil sein.



Wenn ich die Boxen aus mache ist das Brummen weg.

Die Kabel sind teilweise gerade verlegt und ich habe, wenn ich die Boxen leise drehe Radioempfang (hat aber iwie jeder den ich kenne, der auch das System hat).

Das mit ner anderen Steckdose werde ich mal testen.

Danke schonmal für die Antwort!


----------



## hailtotheking (4. Juli 2008)

andere Steckdose ist genau der falsche Weg, wenn dann müssen die genau an die gleiche.

So eine Brummschleife entsteht, wenn 2 Geräte ein unterschiedliches Massepotential haben, und es eine leitende Verbindung gibt, wie zB durch den Rückleiter des Chinchkabels.

Wenn das auch nichts hilft, liegts evtl an nem billigen PC Netzteil, oder man braucht nen Mantelstromfilter.
Die Filter fürs Chinchkabel bringen gar nichts, ruinieren dir nur den Klang


edit: Stecker um 180° drehen kann wirklich was bringen, weil bei manchen Geräten einfach 1 der Leiter über nen Kondensator direkt am Gehäuse liegt


----------



## n26 (4. Juli 2008)

hailtotheking am 04.07.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> andere Steckdose ist genau der falsche Weg, wenn dann müssen die genau an die gleiche.


Habe es inzwischen trotzdem mal ausprobiert. Hilft aber leider nicht; genau so wenig wie das etwas ungeradere Verlegen der Kabel. Da die meisten Kabel des Systems durch ein und den selben Kabelkanal gehen habe ich das auch aml testweise geändert und die Kabel grob voneinander getrennt... hat aber leider auch nichts gebracht. Subjektiv eingschätzt ist das Brummen kein wenig leiser gewurden.



			
				hailtotheking am 04.07.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> So eine Brummschleife entsteht, wenn 2 Geräte ein unterschiedliches Massepotential haben, und es eine leitende Verbindung gibt, wie zB durch den Rückleiter des Chinchkabels.


Wie kann ich sowas verhindern?



			
				hailtotheking am 04.07.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das auch nichts hilft, liegts evtl an nem billigen PC Netzteil, oder man braucht nen Mantelstromfilter.


Habe ein be quiet! P7 450W Dark Power PRO. Sollte also eigentlich nicht zutreffen.
Mantelstromfilter wären noch etwas, was ich ausprobieren könnte. Da ich das Brummen bei jeder Boxe habe, müsste dann so ein Mantelstromfilter auch an alle Kabel, oder? Falls "Filter fürs Chinchkabel" (zwecks Klang zerstören) auf den Mantelstromfilter bezogen hat, hat sich das ja dann aber wohl eh erledigt.



			
				hailtotheking am 04.07.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: Stecker um 180° drehen kann wirklich was bringen, weil bei manchen Geräten einfach 1 der Leiter über nen Kondensator direkt am Gehäuse liegt


Brachte leider keinen Erfolg.


Mir ist heute noch folgendes aufgefallen. Wenn ich mein Lenkrad an den Rechner anschließe und der Trafo (ich denke mal dort ist nen Trafo drin, ich meine auf jeden Fall den schwarzen Kasten), der am Stromkabel vom Lenkrad hängt in der Nähe der Boxe ist, über welche ich auch die Lautstärke regeln kann, dann wird das Brummen um weiten stärker.
Nagut der Trafo erzeugt ja bestimmt ein leichtes Magnetfeld aber da muss das Soundsystem ja dann extrem schlecht abgeschirmmt sein?

Aber zugegebenermasen ist Hardware nicht ganz mein Gebiet, wäre also für weitere Hinweise und Ideen dankbar und bin das nat. schon für die bisherigen Antworten!

Markus


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2008)

n26 am 04.07.2008 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist heute noch folgendes aufgefallen. Wenn ich mein Lenkrad an den Rechner anschließe und der Trafo (ich denke mal dort ist nen Trafo drin, ich meine auf jeden Fall den schwarzen Kasten), der am Stromkabel vom Lenkrad hängt in der Nähe der Boxe ist, über welche ich auch die Lautstärke regeln kann, dann wird das Brummen um weiten stärker.
> Nagut der Trafo erzeugt ja bestimmt ein leichtes Magnetfeld aber da muss das Soundsystem ja dann extrem schlecht abgeschirmmt sein?


du hast ja gesagt, dass es auch ohne verbindung zum PC brummt. und andere steckdose usw. bringt nix - dann is wohl das netzteil der boxen schuld, da kannst wohl du nix mehr machen...


----------



## Gothic1806 (5. Juli 2008)

n26 am 02.07.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe seit Ewigkeiten eine Brummschleife mit meinem Soundsystem Logitech X-530 (habe dabei eine ältere Version - ca. 4 Jahre alt).
> 
> ...



Hi erstmal hatte mal das gleiche problem wie mans wegbekommt is eigendlich ganz einfach aber "Gefährlich" und nicht zum nachmachen geeignet
Hab mir nen 3 Fach Stecker gebastelt und dabei die Erdung weggelassen seit dem keine Probleme mehr , aber wie gesagt nicht zu empfehlen wegen Brandgefahr und aus versicherungstechnischen gründen


----------



## hailtotheking (5. Juli 2008)

allgemein kann man Masseschleifen vermeiden, in dem man so wenig Massepunkte wie möglich nimmt.
ich hatte zB im Auto das Problem, da hab ich dann die Masse vom Radio an die vom Verstärker gelegt, seitdem ist da Problem weg.

ansonsten in deinem Fall dürfte evtl eine Steckdosenleiste mit Filter mit ein wenig Glück ne deutliche Verbesserung bringen (hab ich mit Mantelstromfilter gemeint).

Schuko abzwicken würde ich vorerst mal bleiben lassen...


----------



## n26 (6. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 05.07.2008 02:55 schrieb:
			
		

> du hast ja gesagt, dass es auch ohne verbindung zum PC brummt. und andere steckdose usw. bringt nix - dann is wohl das netzteil der boxen schuld, da kannst wohl du nix mehr machen...


Um das Problem eventuell noch mehr einzudämmen habe ich nochwas probiert. Das Netzteil geht ja in den Subwoofer und aus dem Subwoofer gehen alle 5 Boxen.
Wenn ich das Soundsystem nun normal angeschloßen habe und die vordere rechte Box vom Subwoofer abziehe ist das Brummen in allen Boxen weg.

Die rechte vordere Boxe ist die, über die ich das System an mache, über das ich die Lautstärke regeln kann, über die ich Radioempfang habe und welche empflindlich auf die Nähe des Netzteils meines Lenkrades reagiert (Brummen wird wie oben beschrieben verstärkt).

Kann ich mit der Erkenntnis die Steckdose ausschließen?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2008)

n26 am 06.07.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Die rechte vordere Boxe ist die, über die ich das System an mache, über das ich die Lautstärke regeln kann, über die ich Radioempfang habe und welche empflindlich auf die Nähe des Netzteils meines Lenkrades reagiert (Brummen wird wie oben beschrieben verstärkt).



vielleicht ist dann diese rechte box nicht o.k. was ist, wenn du diese box links anschließt? brummen => die box selber ist nicht o.k.

wenn es nciht brummt => schließ die linke dann mal rechts an. brummen? => buchse für die rechte box ist evtl. defekt.

oder MUSS man diese eine box rechts anschließen?


----------



## n26 (6. Juli 2008)

Das geht nicht.

Alle Boxen außer die rechte vordere haben einen Cinch Stecker und müssen an den Subwoofer angesteckt werden.

Die rechte vordere Box hat einen anderen Anschluß, mit dem sie an den Subwoofer angeschloßen wird. Von der Form erinnert der mich an einen COM Anschluss.

Um das Bild zu vervollständigen:
Der Strom geht in den Subwoofer und aus der rechten vorderen Boxe kommen die Kabel für den PC (sollten Klinkenstecker sein).

Ich fasse mal zusammen:
- ich habe die Brummschleife bei komplett aufgebautem Soundsystem in allen Boxen
- ich habe ab und zu mit der rechten vorderen Box Radioempfang (eigentlich immer - desto leiser ich die Box drehe desto lauter wird der Radioempfang; ist von der in Windows eingestellten Lautstärke unabhängig)
- wenn ich das System vom PC trenne besteht die Brummschleife weiterhin
- wenn ich die rechte vordere Box vom Subwoof trenne verschwindet die Brummschleife in allen Boxen

An der rechten vorderen Box befindet sich ja der Schalter zum an und aus schalten des Soundsystems. Wodurch ich mir jetzt nicht sicher bin, ob ich da jetzt das Netzteil auschließen kann...

Aber ich werde mich wohl damit abfinden müssen, das ich da nicht viel machen kann


----------

